# intarsia diagram and traced it using logic trace 2018



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I took a intarsia diagram and traced it using logic trace 2018 
to digitize the paper diagram in order to create a *.dxf file for
cutting on a co2 laser


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My head is spinning about now. Good show.
Herb


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

it shows anything is possible, you just have to dream


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, new here and 1 reason I joined the forum is for the cnc part of the forum, And the reason for the cnc is I plan on building a new cnc router for doing intarsia and many other things. Is logic trace a program or a service? Couldn't find much about it. 
A while back I built a small CNC router that I used for intarsia. But before I could get any were with it I got sick and things went to crap in a hand basket for a while, Now I'm better and looking to start again. A few of my intarsias I have done, have more, doing the dfx patterns took for ever, having to do the model first then tracing out the pattern was a dog to do, would logic trace be a fast process? 
Doing the intarsia is a snap to do, about 20 minutes to cut out each one then an hr or so to machine. 

The spread eagle is a model I was awarded from vectric for doing an intarsia of one of their free models, they liked it so much they gave me the model. The rest are my own designs.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*logitrace 2018 info*

you can check out the boards and software here 
just google the logic group john walsh


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not much interest in intarsia, and none in CNC machines, but have been researching for inspiration for a dragon bank for some time now. Then saw the dragon head, and it should work out great. So copied it, will modify the whey out of it, so much so that it will only vaguely resemble the original, and viola, a original design dragon head bank.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Not much interest in intarsia, and none in CNC machines, but have been researching for inspiration for a dragon bank for some time now. Then saw the dragon head, and it should work out great. So copied it, will modify the whey out of it, so much so that it will only vaguely resemble the original, and viola, a original design dragon head bank.


What became of the mining truck bank?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> What became of the mining truck bank?


Should be ready to go. As soon as I get back in the shop that is. Been having to rest my leg up, at least 4 hours a day, preferably more. Eats up shop time. It will definitely come before the dragon, for sure.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

hope you get at it soon


----------

